# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dangers of pressurized CO2



## Tweed (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi, I live in an apartment building in Manhattan. I was wondering if anyone knows of any restrictions preventing the use of a pressurized system in a large apartment building? I have a 55g and have tried everything (DIY,Carbo-plus, Hagen) to try to avoid using pressurized for the fear of endangering others. I have heard in a fire the tank can explode ect. Any other people in the city already explore this issue? 

Thanks


----------



## Tweed (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi, I live in an apartment building in Manhattan. I was wondering if anyone knows of any restrictions preventing the use of a pressurized system in a large apartment building? I have a 55g and have tried everything (DIY,Carbo-plus, Hagen) to try to avoid using pressurized for the fear of endangering others. I have heard in a fire the tank can explode ect. Any other people in the city already explore this issue? 

Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The danger of a CO2 tank is about the same as the danger of a earthquake. In your area not much. The regulator will have a pressure release valve on it that will release the pressure if it gets too high. Think about how many CO2 bottles are around you. Every place that sells pop by the glass has at least one. Every bar has at least one.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Tweed (Feb 8, 2003)

That may be true but the repercussions from an earthquake can be devastating. What is the worst-case scenario for a pressurized system? I know I probably sound overly cautious but when I may be jeopardizing the safety of others around me I must be absolutely sure that there is no risk involved. Having worked in a hospital for the last five years I have seen the damage that a highly unlikely accident may cause (never anything to do with CO2 but accidents never the less).


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

If there is a fire then the CO2 tank will not be your biggest concern. There is a pressure release valve on the tank. At least there should be. If the pressure in the tank is too great then the valve will blow. It might rearrange everything in the immediate vicinity but shouldn't hurt anybody (unless you are in the wrong place when it blows).

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Uh, if there is a fire, the pressure valve will blow and the CO2 will put out the fire!

One point FOR CO2!


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

Another "worst case scenario" is if you drop or otherwise tip over the canister and the valve & regulator get broken off. The cylinder will become a torpedo.

Some cylinders come with a guard around the valve for this reason. I also suggest that you secure your cylinder with a length of chain, or a velcro strap.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

You should consult your lease to find out what or where you can find out what restrictions are in effect. In some apartments there are restrictions against having aquariums, although not against having CO2.

Its not any more dangerous than the lights over the aquarium. If you like to worry about things, worry about your lights causing a fire. (now I've done it!)

I do not recommend more than 20 lb. cylinders be used in a home, because the CO2 could pose a hazard if it all escaped in a short time. Since you are new to pressurized, you should review the CO2 MSD here:

http://www.airproducts.com/msds/searchresults.asp

The full-cylinder pressure is the same in all CO2 cylinders, that are at the same temperature. The CO2 is a liquid with vapor-pressure below about 88 degrees Fahrenheit. The vapor pressure is a strong function of temperature, being nominally 800 psi at about 68 degrees F. Above 88 degrees F, and a pressure of about 1100 psi, the CO2 becomes a supercritical fluid, with properties midway between a gas and a liquid. Do not allow the cylinder to exceed 125 degrees F. As the cylinder empties, CO2 vaporizes from the liquid to fill the space in the tank, and the pressure does not vary with fill-level until all the liquid is vaporized, at about the 10% full point. Then the pressure will drop to atmospheric with further reduction in tank contents.


----------



## imported_nick (Mar 9, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tweed:
> Hi, I live in an apartment building in Manhattan. I was wondering if anyone knows of any restrictions preventing the use of a pressurized system in a large apartment building? I have a 55g and have tried everything (DIY,Carbo-plus, Hagen) to try to avoid using pressurized for the fear of endangering others. I have heard in a fire the tank can explode ect. Any other people in the city already explore this issue?
> ...


hi, have you used the carbo plus?i mean the device that uses the electrolise for produce the co2. 
what do you think about it? doea it work?
i am going to buy one.let me know if his device do good job or not.
thank you very much
nick


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

There has been a lot of postings on the Carbo Plus unit here. Use the search function to find them. In short they do work but are much more expensive than pressurized in the long term. The nice thing about pressurized is you can run more than one tank from it.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Tweed (Feb 8, 2003)

Nick, I am currently using Carbo-Plus and a Haegan DIY type device (obviously trying to do everything to avoid pressurized). I have not been able to get the PH lower than 6.9 - 7.0 range. This is in a 55g with a KH of 4. My plants look pretty good but definately not the lush type growth you seen in some of the pictures here.I was supprised that the Glosso I planted looks pretty good. It is not overtaking the foreground but it's slowly growing and looks very healthy and low. I'm also having algae issues( geen spot covering all glass sufaces. I have 110w and even though this is only 2 watts per gallon I think the addition of a pressurized system will help with this.


----------



## imported_nick (Mar 9, 2003)

hi tweed, my tank is 60gl and i use two fluorescent 36w lamp in there for 8 hours per day, because the lomger lighting time produced a lot of algae in the tank. so now there is no algae at alland the plants grow not very quick but they are fine enough.
nick


----------

